# Monsonman's 2022 Journal (2nd szn w/Celebration)



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Time to kick off with this years journal.

I learned a ton last year going from St. Aug to Celebration Bermuda so I am excited to progress the yard even further this year.

Here is where I left off at the end of the season last year:










Main goals are:
- Get at least 1 round of sand levelling done in April/ May
- Get on a PGR program early and stick to it
- Address weak areas in the lawn due to shade/ tree roots
- Stay on top of weeds


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looked great! Anxious to follow along!


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Spent afternoon yesterday taking it from about 1" down to .360"

Before










After










Trying to decide if I want to make one more pass and get it down a little bit more or pass the verticutter on it


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Prodiamine went down monday (3/28/22) @ half rate.

Its greening up nicely from the scalp, except for that back section around the hedges. This is my biggest problem area and i think i've narrowed it down to the neighbors oak tree and the fenceline hedges taking the bermuda's water. I've bumped up that zones irrigation time so im hoping i can get it back healthy and dense this season. Happy to listen to any other suggestions to help that area out.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Charity mow @ .565" today, really only touched the areas that have come back quickest.

After the mow I hose sprayed some 3-18-18


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Preventative app of Heritage G went down today


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

4/18/22 Application

.2lbs N (Subvert 32-0-0)+ FeATURE
Propiconazole (2oz/k)
Sedgehammer


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Mow yesterday @ .5"

The Lawn is really turning on after last weeks mini heatwave. The weaker sections are coming on stronger and even though its a lot thinner than id like to see, those sections are greening up nicely.

I have been making sure the section in the back along the fence/hedges is getting a little more water than normal as I am assuming the neighbors Oak tree is keeping it thirsty there.



















If things keep progressing this way, I will likely try to plan a core aeration and sand leveling project in the next few weeks.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

monsonman said:


> Mow yesterday @ .5"
> 
> The Lawn is really turning on after last weeks mini heatwave. The weaker sections are coming on stronger and even though its a lot thinner than id like to see, those sections are greening up nicely.
> 
> ...


It's looking really good already. Have you noticed any seed heads? My celebration exploded with seed heads the last week or so


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

ag_fishing said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mow yesterday @ .5"
> ...


Same, they showed up last week for the first time since I laid this turf a year ago. They arent terribly bad, but they are there. I'll likely be starting PGR in a few weeks so hopefully that will suppress them.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

monsonman said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > monsonman said:
> ...


Yeah my sod I think was installed a little after you. Did you notice if verticutting or dethatching really helped out the celebration?


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

I think it did, especially once i started PGR and the grass tightened up. I was always shocked at how much brown material the scarifier could pull out that you dont even realize is there


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

While I am still waiting for my KBG to green up, figured I would come over to the dark side… I mean warm season :lol: and enjoy a few journals here. Celebration looks so good and the difference between March and now is really amazing. Look forward to seeing this through the season!


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

ReelWILawn said:


> While I am still waiting for my KBG to green up, figured I would come over to the dark side… I mean warm season :lol: and enjoy a few journals here. Celebration looks so good and the difference between March and now is really amazing. Look forward to seeing this through the season!


Welcome, I equally enjoy viewing the cool season journals too...mostly to envy the stripe action you guys are able to achieve on your lawns! I'll have to keep up with yours as well, you've got a beautiful property.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Double cut on diagnals today at 5/8" I'd like to be lower but I've been out of town 9 of the last 14 days, so had to bump up again.

No worries though because in a few weeks it will be time to scalp, aerate and sand 



















Before sundown applied .38lbs/K of N, FeATURE, Sedgehammer, and Bifen


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Looking sharp!


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Color is really coming in. Great job.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

I havent kept up with my journal as much as i like. But i've just been mowing, watering (been a dry spring!!) , and spoon feeding some N.

Last weekend was my daughters 6th birthday. It pained me so much to put this inflatable waterpark out but i guess it will make for memorable photos when i am old :lol:


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

I finally got the lawn to a place where i was pretty darn happy with it, but alas I must sand level. Leaving town next week for an extended amount of time so it is a good time.

I scalped down to .45" today and will try to get an aerator tomorrow and get a load of sand down Friday or Sunday

First mow @ .65" this afternoon










And then after 4 passes working down to .45"


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Finished my sand levelling project today.

Yesterday i scalped and then core aerated. Then sprayed .55lbs of 32-0-0 to put the bermuda into turbo mode and grow though the sand.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

This time I put 2.5 yards on my 2,000sf of bermuda.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Also had to do a little impromptu PGP replacement on one of my rotors










Back in action!


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

You get any of the storm that rolled through?


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

kalcormier said:


> You get any of the storm that rolled through?


Only about 7 minutes of a good downpour. The lawn took it well and I was lucky it didnt really wash any sand around.

Its been dry since so i've been running my irrigation periodically throughout the day.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

4 Days after sand went down. Its pushing through well. Looking forward to that first post-sand mow 

I'm leaving town Wednesday-Saturday so it should be ready for a cut when i get back (fingers crossed)


----------



## Taduc (6 mo ago)

Where's the updates!


----------

